# Titch the Bear (knit)



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Last year a dear friend challenged me to design a bear using just one skein of yarn/98 yards/90 meters. I did try a few times, hence Bear Cub and Lil' Bear, but I always overrun by a few yards.

Titch the Bear is a small stand alone bear, measures 9 inches/23 cms. The pattern includes outfits for you to knit for Titch, these include rompers, dungarees, dress and sweater. Also includes and step by step making up guide with lots of photos and tips for you create a lovely little bear for someone special.

The bear is knitted flat and seamed. Legs and body knitted as one piece.

Available: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/titch-the-bear

And: http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/184599091/titch-the-teddy-bear

$5.00/£3.20


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh Pat, they are just adorable. Another one for my list I think.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you Bev  they were fun to design!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

So cute! Another great one sure to be a hit!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh Pat, I just can not wait to start this pattern. I think it would be perfect for Easter Baskets. How do you do this. Your patterns are perfect and easy to follow. Each one gets better and better if that is at all possible.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

What a lovely tribute to Alyson! 

The bears are just very sweet!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Awww! They are so sweet!


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Can't wait to start little Titch! You are incredible with your designs. 
(Wait... I thought I was supposed to put my knitting away and learn how to be a farmer to my strawberry and pepper plants? Drat! Foiled again!!! At least I don't get my hands dirty knitting cute little bears.  )


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Just darling in their little outfits!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Alyson would be proud. She was such a sweetie and so good to me when I came to this forum. Bless you Pat, the bear is adorable.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Ohhhhh, Pat, I love this little guy. He is so sweet and Titch fits him to a tee! I think my favorites are the tan and white. I have to run get the pattern because I just can't pass your patterns up!!! If there is anyone out there who has not done a Gypsycream Bear, this is the one you should try.
9" Standing is the perfect size for my kids at the hospital.


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

Pat , you are a very talented lady . Alyson would have loved this little gear and would have made many . 
itch is just fantastic. Just a perfect size for the little ones to hold or even that last minute quick gift. Xxxxx well done. Hun x


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

I saw this pattern on Ravelry this morning and bought it right away!! I was wondering why you named it Titch?? 
I am so sorry you lost your friend but she would have loved this adorable little bear!! I'm starting to make mine as soon as I get off here!!!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Well thank you for purchasing Titch  Titch means small in the UK, its often used as a nickname for a small child, this bear is small hence Titch


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

They are just darling and Alyson is smiling from above.


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

I've been watching for this. Have my latest monkey almost done then I can start on these. Seems like a lot will be making these. Thank you for another great pattern!


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

I hadn't seen any pictures of finished bears from you for awhile and just knew you were trying this pattern out for Pat! She had told me about it and I have been watching for it each day for it. I have one on the needles now. Your bears are all gorgeous and Alyson would be proud of them! Hope mine can do her proud too.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Ah ha!!! That's what you've been up to! Now aren't they the cutest little bears you've ever seen! Now I guess I better get busy and get one made. I'll never catch up to you now, Chris Kelly!!


----------



## knitandnat (May 3, 2012)

Thanks. Pat just bought it &#127802;&#127802;


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh Pat, everyone has said what I have on my mind and in my heart! What a wonderful tribute to our sweet, dear Allyson. I miss her also! Thank you, Titch is perfectly adorable!


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Pat he's so cute! got to try him  


Got him  The baby may get a teddy after all. 

Tina x


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> Pat he's so cute! got to try him
> 
> Got him  The baby may get a teddy after all.
> 
> Tina x


Thank you Tina xxx


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your lovely comments.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

They are so cute, I will have to have a go at these. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Oh Pat I wish you wouldn't keep doing this to us. He's absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

This little bear is adorable! It is amazing how different each bear is! You are incredible!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Ladies, we need to keep this thread for comments on the pattern. We can't use it for a KAL, a general discussion thread or a pictures parade. If you would like to start a "parade" please head over to the pictures section. Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

How sweet! This pattern will be next on my list after I finish the panda. Got the nose and eyes yesterday. Wish me luck.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

These are so cute I had to buy this pattern and what a lovely tribute to your friend.
I am just worried...................will I become addicted to making these bears.......... probably ;O)
Thank you. It looks a lovely clear pattern but I have to finish all the other things I have on the go 1st ......... ......don't I ? :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

lexiemae said:


> These are so cute I had to buy this pattern and what a lovely tribute to your friend.
> I am just worried...................will I become addicted to making these bears.......... probably ;O)
> Thank you. It looks a lovely clear pattern but I have to finish all the other things I have on the go 1st ......... ......don't I ? :roll: :roll: :roll:


Bless, thank you


----------



## Harmonysunrise (Jan 12, 2013)

This is such a cute bear. You did it again Pat. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I just downloaded the pattern and as soon as I'm done with my current project this is next on my list. Can't wait. Thanks Pat.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

These are so sweet!!!!xx


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

All of your designs are incredible and sweet, but this is my favourite. But this little bear just grabs my heart. I have so enjoyed viewing all the bears you and others have posted, but have yet to try making one. I really need to put Titch on my to do list!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Your bears are adorable, love their outfits!


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

It's a very cute pattern. Can't wait to give it a go. Love the outfits also.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Pat, my angel..again thank you for the pattern and also for being the angel you are, to me and to many others around you.. xoxo am half finished Titch and will send pix of him asap.. xo


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

tat'sgran said:


> Pat, my angel..again thank you for the pattern and also for being the angel you are, to me and to many others around you.. xoxo am half finished Titch and will send pix of him asap.. xo


Looking forwards to seeing your Titch, I know it will be special because your bears/animals always are.

(Make sure you put him/her on the Picture section, don't want to get it deleted from this thread  )


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

MzBarnz said:


> Chris Kelly... where are your pictures you had on here yesterday? I thought it was very nice of you showing all the different yarns you could use on this pattern. I even commented on it. Where oh where have your little bears gone????


Haha. Oh dear Donna. I didn't realize I was on the wrong thread. I'll be posting them in the pictures section soon. Trust me not to look properly. This is a Designer's page. Not for our pictures. Sorry also to Pat, my lovely friend.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lovely little bear and a great stash buster.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

So very sorry about your friend. I know it's very difficult to lose someone you've been so close to. I just couldn't resist these little bears! Since I just finished one of your pandas, I bought the pattern for Titch and hope to get started on one soon! Thank you so much for your beautiful designs.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> Haha. Oh dear Donna. I didn't realize I was on the wrong thread. I'll be posting them in the pictures section soon. Trust me not to look properly. This is a Designer's page. Not for our pictures. Sorry also to Pat, my lovely friend.


Bless angel, I thought it was nice to see completed Titchs and yours are beautiful xx I'll look out for them in the Pictures section x


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Pat, as always you have made yet another wonderful bear. XO


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

I just bought the pattern and can't wait to start. I am in the process of making the duck and the panda, but Titch the Bear will be next.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

boy,they are so cute.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you  xx


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

Pat, how wonderful "Titch" is, have purchased pattern hopefully I will get round to making one. If not I could always adopt from you.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Titch will be on my needles shortly. Thanks, Pat, for another marvelous bear. The perfect size!! So glad I checked this section of the forum. since I often don't. I would have hated to miss out.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

KJKnitCro said:


> Titch will be on my needles shortly. Thanks, Pat, for another marvelous bear. The perfect size!! So glad I checked this section of the forum. since I often don't. I would have hated to miss out.


Aww thank you


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Every time you create something new, I say you have outdone yourself. Well...this is not an exception, you've done it again. 
Toby's Mom


----------



## Briallu (Dec 4, 2012)

A lovely little bear.Can the noses be bought by mail order from anywhere in the UK?


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

These Bears look so cute, Pat! You amaze us with the designs you come up with.


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

Adorable! So sorry for your loss.


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

ok - I have just bought the pattern through etsy hopefully as these are just too sweet for words!! the only problem now is getting knitting time with the projects already on the go, working full time, minding my grandson on Saturdays and Sundays and a new dog!!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Briallu said:


> A lovely little bear.Can the noses be bought by mail order from anywhere in the UK?


Thank you  Yes I get the noses from this site: http://www.e-crafts.co.uk/soft_toy.htm

Their service is very quick.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

elbev said:


> ok - I have just bought the pattern through etsy hopefully as these are just too sweet for words!! the only problem now is getting knitting time with the projects already on the go, working full time, minding my grandson on Saturdays and Sundays and a new dog!!!


Blimey you are busier than I am!! Hope you get some knitting time


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

so cute--love the babies!


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you  Yes I get the noses from this site: http://www.e-crafts.co.uk/soft_toy.htm
> 
> Their service is very quick.


Many thanks for this information.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Adorable as always!!!! ;0)


----------



## SunnySideUp (Apr 27, 2012)

Pat,
You never fail! Titch is simply gorgeous.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## CU Volunteer (Jan 25, 2013)

I promised myself I would not purchase any more patterns until the next Gypsycream workshop. I just purchsed Titch I just could not resist. Need to give credit card to husband with instructions to not give it back until August. lol
Wonderful pattern Pat.


----------



## vegasmeme (Dec 10, 2011)

Just finished two of your designs, pocket bear and bunny. You are such a talented lady and am so sorry you lost your friend. Thank you so much.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

I've seen your lovely bunnies and bear, they are all so well done, I'm pleased you enjoyed them and want to make more of my designs. Thank you xxx


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

So adorable!xx


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you Lorraine


----------

